

Mealy machine - gnosis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealy_machine

======
phamilton
Are we just submitting random wikipedia articles now?

This isn't some weird hidden gem that has long been forgotten, nor is it some
quirky, yet interesting, obsolete method that nobody knows about.

Mealy and Moore Machines are simple concepts in digital design. I've seen them
in class since freshman year and in many job interviews.

~~~
gnosis
From the guidelines:

 _"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

To answer your question, it's not a random Wikipedia article. It's relevant to
the site.

Furthermore, just because you know about something doesn't mean everyone else
here does. I just found out about it myself and thought others here might find
it interesting. Clearly I was wrong. So it goes. I'll just try something else.

